# Molson's Paradise - the COTTAGE! (Super Pic Heavy!!)



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

OMG how cute is he!!?! Awesome pictures!! Looks like a fun time was had by all.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

oh my goodness, those pics were definitely worth the wait  Molson has the most beautiful, expressive eyes EVER!! Him and skoker look like they just had a blast! I think your camera is a keeper for sure  

I will look at the pictures again more closely tomorrow, but right now my eyes are glazing over... see you guys in 13!!!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Great pics...what kind of camera do you have??


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Bock said:


> Great pics...what kind of camera do you have??


Thanks! It's the Canon Powershot SX110 IS


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! Looks like you had a great time trying out your new camera. Molson looks like such a big boy in some of these and then still a puppy in others. What a sweetie! Awesome that you get another huge property to romp and play on! I'm jealous!

I took over 500 pictures this weekend too and I'm weeding through them to figure out which I want to share here. LOL It's a big job!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

GREAT pics. He's a little doll !! I think we should have a GRF meet up at your place !!!!LOL


----------



## ardita (Jul 14, 2009)

well it happens that I already have a coffee (I usually make one when I look the pictures section, always the best ) and I have a smile on my face, love golden pics !!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures and I love them all. Such a fun time they had at the lake.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Great Pics Steph!! Looks like you are getting the hang of your new camera!
I love the last pic - look at the length of that leg 
He looks so comfortable!
He's a handsome guy - they both are.
I love mulitple goldens. Can't wait to get my next one


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oooh, looks like Molson had tons of fun! He's such a cutie!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome adventure!!!!Great fotos and subjects.Love it!!!!


----------



## westy258 (Jul 1, 2009)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks (and sounds) like Molsen had a fabulous time! Great pics!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Someone had a great time at the cottage. I bet he slept like a rock every night. Good looking pups


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Amazing shots. It sure looks like Molson had a fun packed weekend. I'm sure he won't soon forget his great adventure.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

you have some really nice head shots. Love the one with him out in the middle of the water.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Fantastic pictures and beautiful dogs! I'm jealous too of the beautiful property. I second it that all of GRF meet up there for lots of fun! LOL


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

If that's the kind of pictures your camera spits out, I would definitely keep it! They are beautiful, course the subjects are just darn cute!


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

these are some fantastic pictures...im not even sure which ones to comment on because i love them all! Looks like they get the crimped ears like Harley after going for a swim


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Great pictures. It looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Great photos, how could you only take 500 pictures of that beautiful boy?


Looks like he had a blast. Mad says to tell Molson she's jealous of the cottage and of Molson's playmate.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone! It would be a fantastic place for a GRF meet-up! I'll have to do a whole lotta convincing with the folks 

Cindy - I would have loved to take more than 500 but my memory card was full! I ended up deleting a number of the blurry ones so I could take more


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

That camera's definitely a keeper! For that matter, so are the models, and the setting. Wonderful pictures! Looks like everyone had a great time at the lake.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

those are awesome pics!!!!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures and what a great place for a golden!!!


----------

